# GenieGo Out of home International use



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Does the streaming out of home work Internationally (assuming the needed ports are open)? My wife is going to the UK on business and while I'm transcoding some stuff for her plane trips, she'd like to be able to watch Game of Thrones etc. I know HBO Go itself isn't allowed outside the US.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

It worked in Canada when I tried it. I'd like to know about Europe too.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If it works in Canada, then there is hope for UK. But then a friend of mine was in Italy and actually was able to use Netflix. Apparently the hotel had a US IP address.


----------



## kpfleming (Dec 26, 2011)

The GenieGo has no idea where you are located; you can stream content to any place where you have suitable Internet access.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kpfleming said:


> The GenieGo has no idea where you are located;


not true. The GG "knows" by your IP address, that it does not enforce it, that is another thing


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And really, it doesn't have to go to the level of the GenieGo itself, it could be done app level. Just like the GenieGo doesn't know if your device is jailbroken.

Good to hear that this isn't a restriction.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I've been able to stream successfully from my GenieGo on trips to Hong Kong and Europe and Canada. Of course, if you download your recordings from the GenieGo to your mobile device, you can view them anywhere because no internet connection is needed.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm loading up both iPads and a PC tablet for an upcoming trip. I'll report how the streaming works.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> And really, it doesn't have to go to the level of the GenieGo itself, it could be done app level. Just like the GenieGo doesn't know if your device is jailbroken.
> 
> Good to hear that this isn't a restriction.





peds48 said:


> not true. The GG "knows" by your IP address, that it does not enforce it, that is another thing


Just to clarify my post, while the GG itself does not know or care where you are or if you device if jailbroken or not, the app does know where you are and does care if you device if jailbroken, although a simple tweak can take care of the latter


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Applications know where you are based on the IP address. Whether an application uses that info is another question. But for example, this forum won't work with a UK VPN, whereas a US one is fine. So if I try to login via a company's UK-based VPN, DBStalk won't allow it.

Similarly if you are in the US and try to access services like BBC iPlayer it won't let you in.


----------

